# Background Scenery- Mountain, forrest, and rock formations



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

This came out way better than I expected!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great! That's pretty much the same technique I use for making mountains, hills & rock formations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

Excellent video, DJ. Your background scenery looks fabulous. You explain it really well and make it look pretty easy to do.


----------

